# Crackly Speakers = new head or speakers ?



## quentin508 (Apr 12, 2005)

ever since I got my two ten inch JL free air subs my speakers on occasion crackle. 

I went to one shop and they said get a new head unit with a built in cross over or some shit and it will make my speakers play louder.

the other shop said get new speakers because either way you'll need them and bla bla bla.

so my problem is, what do I do? Get new speakers and leave the stock radio in or get a new head unit and leave stock speakers in?

money is low so that's why I need one or the other. 

thank you


----------



## optimusp99 (Sep 19, 2005)

Double check and make sure that your ground wires from the amp are connected properly to the car's metal frame.


----------



## SE-R_03 (May 27, 2005)

*Need more info*

Where does the crackling come from? The factory speakers, Subs, both, specific speakers?


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

does it happen when you mess with a knob? when you play it loud or at all levels? what kinda gear are you using?


----------



## quentin508 (Apr 12, 2005)

The crackling comes from my stock speakers, whenever I turn it up sort of loud the subs are fine its just the speakers crackle when the music is high. Mostly like rock stuff when the singers hit high notes but rap is usually fine.

I got it done at a shop because I don't know anything. Is it easy to check the wires?


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

If you don't know what's goin on, take it back to the place, sounds like you could use a speaker upgrade...when I put my 2 RF 2's in, I put some pioneer speakers in the back and JL audio's in the front, but everybody has there own peference. I didn't like my stock speakers to begin with, esspecially if you have an aftermarket head unit.

My advice would be speakers overall..b/c if you do get a new head unit, it will most likely lead to new speakers later on anyway


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

What are your top end speakers crossed over at? If there is no crossover, then that is very likely the issue. Also, crackling speakers can mean that they are being driven too hard/driven with frequencies they have trouble reproducing. In any case it is a sign that if the speakers aren't blown yet, they will be soon (if they continue to crack). Turn the volume down, get some decent speakers (hooked to an amp if possible) and high pass them.


----------



## SE-R_03 (May 27, 2005)

quentin508 said:


> The crackling comes from my stock speakers, whenever I turn it up sort of loud the subs are fine its just the speakers crackle when the music is high. Mostly like rock stuff when the singers hit high notes but rap is usually fine.
> 
> I got it done at a shop because I don't know anything. Is it easy to check the wires?



Generally the speakers will be the first to go in a factory system. Personally I would replace the speakers first and save my money for a radio as soon as possible. Both will need to be replaced to get a good quality system. I got hooked on Alpine because you get good quality product for a very reasonable price. Alpine type-S speakers are fairly cheap and work great. You can always upgrade to the type-R if you have the money. Those sound baddass. Remember this, DON'T GO CHEAP JUST TO GET SOMETHING IN YOUR CAR!!!!! you will regret it. Save your money and buy something that you will want in your car for the life of your car. It will be well worth the wait. Stay away from SONY, JVC, JENSON, ETC. You will waste your money if you go with these. Do your research before you buy so you get what you want. Good Luck.


----------



## 95'BlackP-Finder (Nov 24, 2005)

You are apparently suffering from blown factory speakers....Your head unit is probably fine..just replace your door speakers with some aftermarket ones with a high RMS power rating...never look at peak power...Alpines, Kicker...just get a quality speaker...Peace out..Hope you get it fixed.


----------

